# Distortions review



## PSU412

Have placed 2 orders; the watcher and a creepy Kari prop. Both were shipped fast, and are extremely durable and well made. I will say my watcher was missing the 2 pipes for the stand, but apart from that great products and company!


----------



## J-Man

Really miss their show, wish somebody would bring it back. I met Ed Edmunds at TW a few years ago, great guy.


----------



## PSU412

J-Man said:


> Really miss their show, wish somebody would bring it back. I met Ed Edmunds at TW a few years ago, great guy.


I also miss the show. They’re products are probably the nicest, affordable pro props available. I’m alwYs impressed when I get them


----------



## ZombieRaider

PSU412 said:


> Have placed 2 orders; the watcher and a creepy Kari prop. Both were shipped fast, and are extremely durable and well made. I will say my watcher was missing the 2 pipes for the stand, but apart from that great products and company!


Give them a message...I bet they send it out ASAP....Miss the show too....ZR


----------



## PSU412

ZombieRaider said:


> Give them a message...I bet they send it out ASAP....Miss the show too....ZR


Thanks for the tip! Thought about doing that, but it’s not a huge deal. It still stands without them, and I might just cut some pvc just in case


----------



## A Little Odd

Waiting on my order. I knew it would not be shipped right away. I think I am just too excited! haha


----------



## PSU412

A Little Odd said:


> Waiting on my order. I knew it would not be shipped right away. I think I am just too excited! haha


Haha I’m the same way. I’m way too impatient for this industry. Luckily I got my distortions stuff, but I’m still waiting for some orders from other companies. It sucks lol


----------



## Wondrous Apparition

Making Monsters was a wonderful show, wish I could afford their work but I’m inspired by their creativity. The Distortions Unlimited YouTube channel has a lot of great videos and tutorials on it, too! I love that Ed and the team share knowledge with such enthusiasm!


----------



## Jottle

Everything they make is quality and will outlast you. There's even a collectors group on fbook. I was able to pick up a Spitting Debbie animatronic used on ebay, and they helped me figure out what was wrong with her by connecting me with the guy who designed her! Really good people who will help you out even if you didn't purchase directly from them.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Glad to see all the positive reviews. I have my first distortions product on order and can't wait to receive in the coming weeks! You can probably guess from my avatar that it's Pumpkin Stalker. I debated on buying the 12' Inferno Pumpkin from HD. It was a tough decision. Inferno is taller and cheaper. But in the end my 7 year old helped me make the final decision. Pumpkin Stalker is better quality and looks better than Inferno imo. 

I should add that I had a couple questions about the product before purchasing. I called Greeley CO and spoke with a girl who said she would ask the team and get back to me. Sure enough 24 hr later she called back with the answers.


----------

